

Why the Amazon App Store sucks and you should stick with Apple - fsiaf
http://ioshero.com/why-the-amazon-app-store-sucks-and-you-should-stick-with-apple/

======
Shank
One of the issues stated was that the app force closed upon opening on a
Kindle Fire, 1st generation. While I might be more inclined to dismiss this,
the Kindle Fire is only on its second iteration of devices. While the argument
could be made for supporting several versions back, only the second generation
back.

Subsequently, with the number of sales the first generation has allegedly
received, it seems like a much larger issue if the app were to gain any
popularity or be promoted on Amazon's storefront. Amazon has valid concerns
and is just attempting to guarantee at least function on a very limited number
of devices. It's hard to find fault with that.

~~~
fsiaf
There are other faults though. When you submit an APK their system allows you
to discontinue support for older devices. Therefore there is no consistency
between the team and the system.

~~~
coverband
The system might have been designed to be flexible about that in order to work
with some other use cases, but the app team made sure that the process works
through their manual intervention. On top of that, they seem to offer a
reasonable amount of support to help him become compliant with the submission
process.

------
mileswu
He could always sell his software via his own store, as Kindles are not
restricted to Amazon App Store sold software (which is one difference between
the Kindle/Android ecosystem and an iOS one).

~~~
astrodust
Then you're responsible for driving your own sales traffic, which is a lot
more work than simply ending up in a category and getting drive-by sales.

The advertising cost wouldn't produce a positive pay-off for an app of that
variety.

------
coverband
This actually made me have more respect for the Amazon app review team. Or is
it a cleverly disguised marketing message for the Kindle app store to ensure
us that customers will not be left out in the cold? ;^)

